# Amber Bottles and pipettes/droppers



## Mynyel3 (Aug 28, 2010)

I want to keep the bulk of my EO's and FO's (when I get them) in storage while I keep the stuff I want to use out.

I have been searching and searching for amber (or cobalt love that color!) bottles but can't find a decent price, it all seems so high! I also am not sure on whether to go with 1/2 oz or 1 oz bottles as the ones I have seen don't specify it is by weight or volume. Any ideas there.

Now for the pipettes or droppers. First what would be best? Amber dropper bottles or just plain bottles with pipettes? Where does one get these pipettes? I have seen them on Amazon (in packs of 500..Jeez don't need quite that many).

Any insight is wonderful. (Links are a beautiful thing too )

Thank you!


Rachel


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 28, 2010)

I buy 1/2oz ambe bottles with dropper tops at sunburst bottle.


----------



## cork2win (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't know what prices you've been finding but I buy the beautiful cobalt bottles from Liberty Natural. They have a 1oz cobalt blue bottle with cap for 64 cents each.  They have 2oz and 4oz bottles as well.  They sell the amber bottles too, but they're not as pretty.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 5, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I buy 1/2oz ambe bottles with dropper tops at sunburst bottle.


I like the ones with dropper tips too. I found out that over time the bottles that had the pipettes attached to the cap, the rubber part of it dissolved in black goo.


----------



## carebear (Sep 5, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Tabitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep - the squeezy part degrades!  Ick!


----------

